# What I've Learned from TPF



## IronMaskDuval (Apr 3, 2014)

Includes but not limited to:

Derrel is the encyclopedia of Photography. He's also as old, if not older than Britannica.
Overread, Tirediron, Mishele (sp?) are the mods on the forum that offer C&C to your work, but they're too political to say that your stuff looks like plain chit.
There are no other members other than the ones mentioned above, although there are quasi members named brainsmak, x, y and z.
Robbins.photo only shoot animals....maybe a bit of besatiali.....never mind....jk....not srs
bribrius does not recommend the D7100. If anything, he thinks you should shoot with a baseball stadiums' worth of lights at night to avoid using a tripod.
No one likes Robin Unagi? Usanagi?
Don't buy a Canon because Nikons are better. Don't buy Nikons because you should already have them all.
If you want to buy a new lens, you should buy a new body. If you don't want to buy a new body, you should buy the lens with a new body.
Great super macro photography is accomplished by taking 67 exposures of a dead fly. Although it is a bit morbid, it is ok, because it entertains common folk.
Buy the cheapest tripod that you can so that you can buy the next cheapest tripod just so that you can buy a more expensive tripod and spend enough in total to buy a bigfoot tripod.
Everyone here likes bad music.
No one posts nude selfies although deep down inside, everyone wants to.
Mrs. Rabbit should quit Henry's.
Canadians are bad.
Symplybarb just doesn't exist.
Everyone here is cynical.
I don't use bullet points properly for the sake of easy reading.


----------



## BrickHouse (Apr 3, 2014)

Now that's funny


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Apr 3, 2014)

BrickHouse said:


> Now that's funny



I'm sorry, Brickhouse. I should have included you.


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 3, 2014)

Hmm, I am not too happy about the observation concerning Canadians.


----------



## BrickHouse (Apr 3, 2014)

Hahaha. No worries partner.


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Apr 3, 2014)

dxqcanada said:


> Hmm, I am not too happy about the observation concerning Canadians.



Henry's is Canadian; therefore, Canadians are bad.


----------



## CdTSnap (Apr 3, 2014)

LMAO thats aweomse, that actually made my Friday a little bit better... 3.51pm on Friday bitches! cant wait to go buy another lens hahaha very funny my friend.


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 3, 2014)

dxqcanada said:


> Hmm, I am not too happy about the observation concerning Canadians.



Well maybe he meant bad in the slacker skater punk vernacular which apparently means really good.  But hey, what the heck would I know - I'm not even sure if I'm x, y or z.


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Apr 3, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> dxqcanada said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, I am not too happy about the observation concerning Canadians.
> ...




Amended for Robbins.photo's sake.


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Apr 3, 2014)

CdTSnap said:


> LMAO thats aweomse, that actually made my Friday a little bit better... 3.51pm on Friday bitches! cant wait to go buy another lens hahaha very funny my friend.




If I can't make someone's day with my pictures, at least my terrible humor can.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 3, 2014)

dxqcanada said:


> Hmm, I am not too happy about the observation concerning Canadians.



I think it's unfair. *Canadians are awesome* people! It's Canuckians who are the bad ones.


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Apr 3, 2014)

Derrel said:


> dxqcanada said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, I am not too happy about the observation concerning Canadians.
> ...




I am judging all Canadians based on Rabbit's experience with Henry's. I think it's fair-- no over generalization at all.


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 3, 2014)

Derrel said:


> dxqcanada said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, I am not too happy about the observation concerning Canadians.
> ...



Canuckians.. are those the really short ones with the beady red eyes that live underground?


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Apr 3, 2014)

Derrel said:


> dxqcanada said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, I am not too happy about the observation concerning Canadians.
> ...


]]

So I'm in the ballpark?


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Apr 3, 2014)

Amended for bribribus


----------



## vimwiz (Apr 4, 2014)

Haha. Excellent. The "If you want to buy a new lens, you should buy a new body" and "Derrel is the encyclopedia of Photography." are so true.


----------



## pjaye (Apr 4, 2014)

And I'm no long speaking to the OP or Derrell. Not that they care :mrgreen:

Damn that ignore list is getting long. 

And could you please amend this bullet point "Robbins.photo only shoot animals....maybe a bit of besatiali.....never mind....jk....not srs" to include his sense of humor. THank you.


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Apr 4, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> And I'm no long speaking to the OP or Derrell. Not that they care :mrgreen:
> 
> Damn that ignore list is getting long.
> 
> And could you please amend this bullet point "Robbins.photo only shoot animals....maybe a bit of besatiali.....never mind....jk....not srs" to include his sense of humor. THank you.



I haven't been graced by his humor yet, just his really great zoo shots.


----------



## mishele (Apr 4, 2014)

I give C&C?! lol
You don't know what you just asked for!!


----------



## Overread (Apr 4, 2014)

IronMaskDuval said:


> [*]Everyone here likes bad music.






IronMaskDuval said:


> [**]Everyone here likes bad music.*





IronMaskDuval said:


> [*]_*Everyone here likes bad music.*_





IronMaskDuval said:


> [*]*Everyone here likes bad music.*



I have nothing to say to that save:







to spam you with good music until you learn! ! (apparently we've a limit of 1 per post - silly limits - sooo" 

Also the nude selfies are all in the subscribers NSFW forum - you should see the things Teri and Mish get into!


----------



## Overread (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## Overread (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## mishele (Apr 4, 2014)

Over, I still don't get how Terri got leg in that position! Damn she's flexible!!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 4, 2014)

lol!
Henry's is evil, Canadians are nice, Canuckians are responsible for maple syrup and hockey sticks, are quite serious about it and tend to be grumpy ;P


----------



## bribrius (Apr 4, 2014)

Overread said:


>



celtic and wiccan is good to go to sleep to because it all pretty much sounds the same.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 4, 2014)

PixelRabbit said:


> lol!
> Henry's is evil, Canadians are nice, Canuckians are responsible for maple syrup and hockey sticks, are quite serious about it and tend to be grumpy ;P



Good thing
If Canadiens invaded the US I'll be stuck in the middle as Canada is North AND South of where I live.


----------



## terri (Apr 4, 2014)

mishele said:


> Over, I still don't get how Terri got leg in that position! Damn she's flexible!!



Oh you don't know the half of it, babe.   That was just a warmup!


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 4, 2014)

Overread said:


> Also the nude selfies are all in the subscribers NSFW forum - you should see the things Teri and Mish get into!



How much is the entry fee ?
Do you take payment in $1 bills


----------



## BillM (Apr 4, 2014)

The only bad Canadians are the ones who play for Montreal and fall down every time another hockey player even looks at them to try and draw a penalty :blackeye:


----------



## pjaye (Apr 4, 2014)

BillM said:


> The only bad Canadians are the ones who play for Montreal and fall down every time another hockey player even looks at them to try and draw a penalty :blackeye:



Yay! I'm a good Canadian according to Bill. I cheer for Boston and although I can't skate, I kick ass a rollerblade hockey. 

And btw, I do have naked selfies, well. I'm wearing rope. :mrgreen: But haven't been brave enough to post those yet.


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Apr 4, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> BillM said:
> 
> 
> > The only bad Canadians are the ones who play for Montreal and fall down every time another hockey player even looks at them to try and draw a penalty :blackeye:
> ...



Ok, let's go back to astroNikon's question. Do you guys take member payments in $1s?


----------



## table1349 (Apr 4, 2014)

Canadians are a dangerous, sneaky, imperialist people.  This news cast proves it.:mrgreen:







Especially if they are from *Ontario! *


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Apr 4, 2014)

This is the extent of my knowledge about Canadians other than ham:


----------



## mishele (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## Designer (Apr 4, 2014)

don't forget Bob and Doug MacKenzie


----------



## mishele (Apr 4, 2014)

LOL


----------



## pjaye (Apr 4, 2014)

IronMaskDuval said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> > BillM said:
> ...



I can't answer you because I'm not speaking to you remember.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 4, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> IronMaskDuval said:
> 
> 
> > symplybarb said:
> ...



Shouldn't that be "I can't answer you because I'm not speaking to you remember eh?"


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 4, 2014)

You left out Bacon and Canadian Bacon is Ham but over all, I say you learned a great deal.:lmao:


----------



## table1349 (Apr 4, 2014)

The other problems with Canadian's.....they are such sticklers for rules.


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Apr 4, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> I can't answer you because I'm not speaking to you remember.



Roses are red
Violets are blue 
Canadians are ok I guess
But you make me feel like poo


----------



## table1349 (Apr 4, 2014)

IronMaskDuval said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> > I can't answer you because I'm not speaking to you remember.
> ...



Please use proper Canadian when responding:

_Roses are red
Violets are blue 
Canadians are ok I guess
But you make me feel like poo, eh. _

And of course in following their laws:

_Les roses sont rouges 
Les violettes sont bleues 
Les Canadiens sont ok je suppose 
Mais tu me fais comme caca, hein._

If you do, maybe she will speak to you.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 4, 2014)

IronMaskDuval said:


> dxqcanada said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, I am not too happy about the observation concerning Canadians.
> ...


As are a couple of the mods with access to the Ban-hammer cabinet.  Just sayin'...   :mrgreen:


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 4, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Canadians are a dangerous, sneaky, imperialist people.  This news cast proves it.:mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> Especially if they are from *Ontario! *



Let me at em!


----------



## tirediron (Apr 4, 2014)

PixelRabbit said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Canadians are a dangerous, sneaky, imperialist people.  This news cast proves it.:mrgreen:
> ...


Oh come on... everyone knows Ontario is a great place to be from.  
















As far from as you can get!


----------



## table1349 (Apr 4, 2014)

PixelRabbit said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Canadians are a dangerous, sneaky, imperialist people.  This news cast proves it.:mrgreen:
> ...



I knew it the bunny is.........A fake...........A fraud............A pretender!!!

Everyone knows that it is:

Let me at em!






eh.


Finally......The Prosecution Rests.
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-1N8nAoGrW...1600/A-Canadians-Not-All-Crazy-Funny-Sign.jpg


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Apr 4, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> IronMaskDuval said:
> 
> 
> > symplybarb said:
> ...



I don't speak canadianese, but i'll try

Mégots de singe sont rouges
Une personne morte est bleu
Canadian bacon est vraiment jambon
Les Canadiens sont encore mal

I think that's a pretty poem.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 4, 2014)

tirediron said:


> PixelRabbit said:
> 
> 
> > gryphonslair99 said:
> ...



It actually is if you are talking about Ontario California, Ontario Illinois, Ontario  Indiana, Ontario  Iowa, Ontario New York, Ontario Ohio, Ontario Oregon, Ontario Pennsylvania, Ontario Virginia, or Ontario               Wisconsin


----------



## table1349 (Apr 4, 2014)

I must admit, Canada does have some outstanding scenery.  Majestic mountain peaks, soft rolling valleys, and an outstanding amount of patriotism. :mrgreen:


----------



## minicoop1985 (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks a lot, Canada.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 5, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> I must admit, Canada does have some outstanding scenery.  Majestic mountain peaks, soft rolling valleys, and an outstanding amount of patriotism. :mrgreen:


And it's way too cold and too much snow for too long


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 5, 2014)

DarkShadow said:


> You left out Bacon and Canadian Bacon is Ham but over all, I say you learned a great deal.:lmao:



It should be a crime in the US to order something with bacon and end up getting Canadian bacon on it !!
It just totally ruins the expectations your mouth is savoring up until that first bite !!


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 5, 2014)

PixelRabbit said:


> lol!
> Henry's is evil, Canadians are nice, Canuckians are responsible for maple syrup and hockey sticks, are quite serious about it and tend to be grumpy ;P



Canuckians also created Don Cherry and Rob Ford.


----------



## pjaye (Apr 5, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Especially if they are from *Ontario! *



Hey! I resent that remark!


----------



## pjaye (Apr 5, 2014)

IronMaskDuval said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > IronMaskDuval said:
> ...



I only know one line in French. And I despise Canadian French people Every single one I've met has been rude.


----------



## pjaye (Apr 5, 2014)

dxqcanada said:


> PixelRabbit said:
> 
> 
> > lol!
> ...



Ok, THAT does not help our case any. I am so sorry for Don Cherry and Rob Ford. If it's any consolation, I didn't vote for Ford and I refuse to watch Cherry.


----------



## Clyde141 (Apr 5, 2014)

Some threads tend to deteriorate as more posts are added. Some threads have deteriorated before they were posted.


----------



## Designer (Apr 5, 2014)

And if anyone tries to get the thread back on track, they are hooted off the thread.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 5, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> PixelRabbit said:
> 
> 
> > gryphonslair99 said:
> ...



I'll start using "eh" at the end of all my sentences if you start using "y'all" at the start of all of yours


----------



## manicmike (Apr 5, 2014)

My 13 year old told me the other day, "Canada has lame bacon". I have no idea where he got it. I don't diss Canada around him.


----------



## Designer (Apr 5, 2014)

All y'all Canadians would be the plural of y'all.

eh?


----------



## table1349 (Apr 5, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Especially if they are from *Ontario! *
> ...



Shouldn't that be " Hey! I resemble that remark, eh! :mrgreen:


----------



## table1349 (Apr 5, 2014)

PixelRabbit said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > PixelRabbit said:
> ...



Darlin, Y'all gotch yourself a deal there sugar britches.


----------



## pjaye (Apr 5, 2014)

manicmike said:


> My 13 year old told me the other day, "Canada has lame bacon". I have no idea where he got it. I don't diss Canada around him.



I don't believe you. I bet you spend all your time dissing Canadians. :mrgreen:


----------



## pjaye (Apr 5, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> > gryphonslair99 said:
> ...



You can bite this proud Canadian girl :mrgreen:


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 5, 2014)

Someone has been paying attention.


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 5, 2014)

I must Canadianly apologize for pointing out the anti-Canadian remark in the original post, I did not mean disrespect for the OP's observations ... so lets get back onto the topic, eh.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 5, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > symplybarb said:
> ...


----------



## table1349 (Apr 5, 2014)

dxqcanada said:


> I must Canadianly apologize for pointing out the anti-Canadian remark in the original post, I did not mean disrespect for the OP's observations ... so lets get back onto the topic, eh.



Time to make fun of Canadian's dere, eh?


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 5, 2014)

I just read this entire thread - and I need to lie down because the room is spinning.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 5, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> I just read this entire thread - and I need to lie down because the room is spinning.



Oh, come on now, Lew...we know what you really meant by that!


----------



## Designer (Apr 5, 2014)

What the h3ll was this thread about anyway?


----------



## table1349 (Apr 5, 2014)

Canadians


----------



## skieur (Apr 5, 2014)

Derrel said:


> dxqcanada said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, I am not too happy about the observation concerning Canadians.
> ...



Especially those that speak both official languages: Quebecois and French.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 5, 2014)

skieur said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > dxqcanada said:
> ...



Yep and we know how some of them act.


----------



## kathyt (Apr 5, 2014)

Pretty good job with your list. You missed a few heavy hitters. I might post my own list tomorrow. It should be a pretty good one.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Apr 5, 2014)

What I've learned from TPF:


Bacon


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Apr 6, 2014)

minicoop1985 said:


> What I've learned from TPF:
> 
> 
> Bacon



Well, you didn't really learn a darn thing did ya? To the Canadians, it's nothing more than ham.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 6, 2014)

In all fairness to our brothers and sisters to the north, that oh so cold and frigid north I must post this link:

50 great gifts Canada gave the world

Well done there Canada and Canadians. :salute:


Now back to cotillion of joking about Canadians. :smileys:

*You Might Be Canadian If:  *
Your municipality buys a Zamboni before a bus. 
You understand the Labatt Blue commercials. 
You bring a portable TV on a camping trip so that you don't miss Hockey  Night. 
You can repeat the entire Molson's Canadian 'The Rant'. 
You know all the words to "If I had a million dollars" by The Barenaked  Ladies, including the inter-stanza banter between Steven and Ed. 
You dismiss all beers under 6% as "for children and the elderly."
You remember when Alanis Morrissette was "Too Hot To Hold".
 You watch MuchMusic constantly, in the hopes of occasional fleeting  glimpses of The Tragically Hip. 
You can sing "O' Canada" in French and actually know what the words  mean. 
You think Peter Mansbridge is sexy. 
You killed your best friend for Another Roadside Attraction tickets. 
You think Great Big Sea isn't Atlantic-centric enough. 
You know the names of all the guys in Sloan. 
You know more than 3 guys named Gordon. 
You are excited whenever an American television show mentions Canada 
You love your fries with poutine 
You actually watch The Gemini Awards, The Genie Awards, and The Juno  Awards. 
You have twins named Wayne and Gretzky (alternately Gordie and Howe). 
You substitute beer for water when cooking. 
You know what "Canuba" is. 
You think it's pretty damn funny. 
You know Casey and Finnegan are NOT a Celtic rock band or imported beer. 
You know who Foster Hewitt is. 
You pity people who haven't tasted a "beavertail". 
You know that the Canadian Alliance is just the Reform Party with better  hair. 
You have Canadian Tire money in your kitchen drawers. 
You cried when you heard that "Mr Dress Up" died recently. 
You brag to Americans: Shania Twain, Jim Carrey, Celine Dion & more,  are Canadians. 
You know that the last letter of the English alphabet is always  pronounced "Zed" 
You know how to pronounce and spell "Saskatchewan" 
You have worn shorts and a parka at the same time 
You perk up when you hear the theme song from "Hockey Night in Canada." 
You are in grade 12, not the 12th grade. 
You know that Canadian Tire on any Saturday is busier than the toy  stores before Christmas. 
You owe more money on your snowmobile than on your car. At least twice a year, the kitchen doubles a meat processing plant. 
You think the start of deer season is a national holiday. 
You know which leaves make for good toilet paper. 
The trunk of your car doubles as a freezer. 
You can play road hockey on skates.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 6, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> In all fairness to our brothers and sisters to the north, that oh so cold and frigid north I must post this link:
> 
> 50 great gifts Canada gave the world
> 
> ...


Yeah... and?  :scratch:


----------



## table1349 (Apr 6, 2014)

tirediron said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > In all fairness to our brothers and sisters to the north, that oh so cold and frigid north I must post this link:
> ...



 Q: Did you hear about the war between Newfoundland and Nova Scotia? 
A: The Newfies were lobbing hand grenades; the Nova Scotians were pulling the pins and throwing them back.  

  Q: What do urine samples and Canadian beer have in common? 
A: The taste!

 Q: Who would win in a fight between Celine Dion and Shania Twain? 
A: We all would!  

Q: What are the 2 seasons in Canada? 
A: WINTER AND JULY! 

 Q: Why did Leandro Barbosa choose to play for the Toronto Raptors? 
A: Because they have much better pot in Canada! 

 Q: What was the original title for "Canadian Idol"? 
A: "The Worlds Biggest Hoser" 

 Q: What is the difference between a Canadian and a canoe? 
A: A canoe tips.  

Q: Whats the difference between a Canadian and a unicorn? 
A: Nothing,theyre both fictional characters 

 Q: How was copper wire invented? 
A: Two Canadians were fighting over a penny. 

Q: Why don't Canadian women wear sleeveless dresses? 
A: They aren't allowed to bare arms  

Q: How do you know Adam was a Canadian? 
A: Who else could stand beside a naked woman and be tempted by a fruit?  

A Canadian is walking down the street with a case of beer under his arm. 
His friend Doug stops him and asks, "Hey Bob! Whacha get the case of beer 
for?" 
"I got it for my wife, eh." answers Bob. 
"Oh!" exclaims Doug, "Good trade."

An Ontarian wanted to become a Newfie (i.e., a Newfoundlander) He went  to the neurosurgeon and asked, "Is there anything you can do to me that  would make me into a Newfie?". 
"Sure it's easy." replied the neurosurgeon. "All I have to do is cut out 1/3 of your brain, and you'll be a Newfie." 
The Ontarian was very pleased, and immediately underwent the operation.  However, the neurosurgeon's knife slipped, and instead of cutting 1/3 of  the patient's brain, the surgeon accidentally cut out 2/3 of the  patient's brain. He was terribly remorseful, and waited impatiently  beside the patient's bed as the patient recovered from the anaesthetic.  As soon as the patient was conscious, the neurosurgeon said to him "I'm  terribly sorry, but there was a ghastly accident. Instead of cutting out  1/3 of your brain, I accidentally cut out 2/3 of your brain." 
The patient replied "Qu'est-ce que vous avez dit, monsieur?"

Canada's new slogan: 
Canada: Home of the largest French population never to surrender to Germany.	

​​


----------



## Tee (Apr 9, 2014)

IronMaskDuval said:


> Includes but not limited to:
> 
> No one likes Robin Unagi? Usanagi?



Huh? What did I miss while I was away?


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 9, 2014)

IronMaskDuval said:


> No one likes Robin Unagi? Usanagi?








I didn't read this first time through but Robin clearly deserves an apology


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Apr 9, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> [*] [*]   I didn't read this first time through but Robin clearly deserves an apology



Robin is a very helpful individual and an outstanding photographer. Obviously, this thread was meant as a joke based on active threads over the past two months. If Robin was offended, I apologize to him.


----------



## mishele (Apr 9, 2014)

I was offended! Where's my apology?!


----------



## runnah (Apr 9, 2014)

I've learned that
Mish is a man.
Derrel loves Canon and today's youth.
Lew and I are best friends
Robbins has never openly denied having spent a weekend alone in a hotel room with an farm equipment
Robin luvs teh pole.
Kathy is a meanie
MSnowy is remarkably handsome
Sharon is on a bus
Jenko has door troubles
DanO is the next big thing
TiredIron is into heavy metal
Overread can't get over 1776
KHM or KMH loves to post images from other sources
coastalconn is a bird posing as a human
Gavjenks is a robot sent from the future to bore us all to death
braineack has glasses
BigMike is neither big nor named Mike. 
ronlane owns at least one cowboy hat and possibly a beltbuckle that is larger than it should be.
gsgary wishes it was 1963 forever
terri has a crush on me
IceCanAm Welcomes you to the site
brirbius is a flatlander
Jacacarananada is a super freak
limr love the grammers


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Apr 9, 2014)

mishele said:


> I was offended! Where's my apology?!



I apologize, mishele. I should have never left you.


----------



## pjaye (Apr 9, 2014)

I never get mentioned in these posts. It's because I'm Canadian and a girl right?


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 9, 2014)

> Robbins has never openly denied having spent a weekend alone in a hotel room with an farm equipment



Ok, since the alleged incident took place at the Holiday Inn Vegas I'm pretty sure that would fall under the "What happens in Vegas" clause. Please note that I am neither confirming or denying anything and that I cannot comment on an ongoing investigation.



> Robin luvs teh pole.



Ok, now that one is true. But only the South Pole. No wait.. the North one.. ok, hmm.. which one has the penguins again? Ok, well one of them.  Oh wait, the other Robin.  Ok, can't speak for him.  Not sure where he is on the whole north south thingy, or penguins in general.


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Apr 9, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> I never get mentioned in these posts. It's because I'm Canadian and a girl right?



You were mentioned in the original


----------



## pjaye (Apr 9, 2014)

IronMaskDuval said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> > I never get mentioned in these posts. It's because I'm Canadian and a girl right?
> ...



I was not!

... going back to read it again.


----------



## pjaye (Apr 9, 2014)

That's cheating!!!!!!!


----------



## table1349 (Apr 9, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> I never get mentioned in these posts. It's because I'm Canadian and a girl right?



Oh don't feel too bad there barb.  We love Canadians.  Heck I didn't get mentioned either but that's ok.  I figure it's because the clown always gets ignored at the circus.


----------



## pjaye (Apr 9, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> > I never get mentioned in these posts. It's because I'm Canadian and a girl right?
> ...



LOL I like that analogy. 

I've almost been hit by another car TWICE this week because they didn't  see me in the lane. I know my car is small, but it's fuschia! How do you miss it! Maybe I am just invisible. Or a figment of my own imagination.


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 10, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > symplybarb said:
> ...



Well just a thought here but I bet if you pulled off on the shoulder and had 50 clowns start piling out of it people would notice...  lol

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk


----------



## manaheim (Apr 10, 2014)

Awesome.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 10, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> > gryphonslair99 said:
> ...



Or just one clown and 49 photographers snapping photos.


----------



## pjaye (Apr 10, 2014)

Is dying of laughter over here.


----------

